# Melting and pour temp for beeswax candles.



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

On one of the Yahoo groups, Dave Cushman mentioned adding pieces of solid beeswax to the liquid, to keep the temperature down, just prior to pouring. Anyone else use that method?


----------

